# XTrail Radio Removal



## Alistair (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone out there can help - I have just bought a 2004 XTrail and want to transfer my bluetooth kit across, but am a bit confused by the security on the radio. The handbook seems to suggest that if I remove it, it somehow loses it's connection with the car and needs re-setting (at great expense, I guess) by a dealer.

Doeas anyone know if this is true, or can I take it out, add my wires in the back and plug it back in without disrupting the radio security?

The radio is the Nissan CH340 - made by clarion.

Thanks for your help


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

As long as you have the security PIN to get it working again, I can't see this being a problem. It's no different than disconnecting/changing the battery of your car where you will be required to use the PIN (pass-code) to enable the radio.

Your owner's book should have the PIN Code, if you don't have it, call your dealer and they should be able to give it to you by matching the VIN Number of your xtrail, provided that it is the genuine one that came with the car from new and hasn't been changed.


----------



## Alistair (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, Aussietrail

Thanks for your advice, but the workshop manual says:

The link with the NATS IMMU implies that the audio unit can basically only be operated if connected to the matching NATS IMMU to which the audio unit was initially fitted on the production line.
Since radio operation is impossible after the link with the NATS is disrupted theft of the audio unit is basically useless since special equipment is required to reset the audio unit......Clarion has provided their authorized service representatives with so called “decoder boxes” which can bring the audio unit back to the “NEW” state, enabling the audio unit to be switched on after which repair can be carried out

It doesnt have a code that can be reenetered and it says that detaching the battery does not affect the link.

I am just wondering whether this link would be disrupted by me removing it - or whether it only locks up if the ignition switch is turned whilst the unit is detached.

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry mate, I was referring to the standard radio & CD changer head unit, not the navigation and NATS one, as you didn't mention this in your first post. I have no idea about the NATS as we don't have it here down under.


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

I have a 07 reg SE and have removed and reconnected the standard cd/tuner (CY690) several times, it hasn't asked for a code or anything.
I think as long as it is being used in the vehicle it is 'paired' to then you are ok.

Jim


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I took my Nissan HU out and am only keeping it in case I sell the car. I've had two other units in there and both have worked fine. I put the Nissan one back in for a moment because I had left a CD in it :fluffy: and it worked fine. Switched on again no problem.

While I am on the subject, I have to advise every Mk 2 XTrail owner to upgrade the head unit to a Nakamichi. The amber colour they use is a dead match for the instrument lighting and the sound of the unit is absoloutly amazing. I've just bought a second-hand CD400 for 155 quid delivered. The quality of the sound has to be heard to be believed. I have upgraded the speakers as well, but I can tell that this unit would make the original speakers sound good as well.

I swapped the Nissan/Clarion unit for a Panasonic first off. There was absoloutely no difference in the sound quality at all. Both units sound distinctly average! I changed the speakers for some Infinity Kappa's, and they weren't all that (could have been down to my installation). Now I've upgraded the front speakers to Diamond D661s components and they sound very nice indeed. I've also added some damping material to the doors - makes them shut nicely and gives better 'midbass'.

I've also discovered that there is room under the boot floor, on the left, if you take out the little storage cubby, to stack a couple of Genesis Profile amps. One will be a sub mono, to feed a woofer in the boot and the other will be a four channel to run the Diamond speakers 'active'.

:cheers: Steve


----------



## Mrkeis (Dec 21, 2012)

I've nissanextrail vin no.JN1TBNT30Z0003327-year2002.
I already scan with launch it need key pin code can you help me 
Me I lost it and I can't remember.


----------

